# Canadians - Juice or Wine in Jugs?



## Super8Ball (Apr 16, 2016)

I've done searches and found advice to get gallon glass jugs by buying wine or apple juice and reuse the jug.

I've shopped at several grocery stories (Sobeys, Superstore, Planet Organic, Co Op, Walmart, Costco) and have only seen apple juice in half gallon jugs for about $15, and not all stores sell them.

I've also checked out a few liquor stores for wine in jugs (Liquor Depot, Superstore, Co Op), and only at one store have I found Carlo Rossi in a jug, but again it was only a half gallon.

I would like more jugs and was hoping to get some juice out of the deal, but if need be I can always buy from the LHBS.

Anyone in Canada have any tips about where to get pre filled gallon glass jugs?


----------



## MrsJones (Apr 17, 2016)

Just a fellow Canadian here - wanting to follow this post to see what people might have found.


----------



## Spikedlemon (Apr 17, 2016)

Not sure where in Canada you live: I have a local Home Hardware (Kitchener) that stocks some wine & beer kit stuff including glass gallon jugs.
I think, because Home Hardware is independently owned/operated, that it's unique to this one since I've never seen it at any other.

Ontario Beer Kegs also sells them... Not sure what shipping'd be on a glass jug. 
http://www.ontariobeerkegs.com/Glass_Jug_1_Gallon_p/glass-jug-1-gallon.htm


----------



## Super8Ball (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the tips Spikedlemon. I've never thought of trying Home Hardware, next time I'm at one I will check it out.

I live in a big city and I know of 4 brewing stores, plus another in a city just north of me. I just keep reading about Americans buying a gallon of apple juice in a glass jug for 10 bucks and get jealous.


----------

